# Rele de estado solido con contacto seco



## fersev (Sep 14, 2017)

Buenas,

Estoy buscando un rele o un interruptor de estado solido para un contacto seco (dry contact). Simplemente quiero que al pasar 220v cierre el circuito. No quiero un rele normal si no algo más estable y que dure en el tiempo, y que no sea algo mecánico.

Este seria el esquema:




No se pero no encuentro nada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2017)

No comprendo que es lo que buscas.
¿ A que cosa llamas "Contacto seco" ?


----------



## fersev (Sep 14, 2017)

Simplemente a que cierre el circuito. Todos los reles de estado solido que veo tienen una salida de 24~240/380 en alterna. Como este:


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2017)

Eso no es una salida, sería el contacto que cierra el circuito a la carga que se debe controlar.


----------



## fersev (Sep 14, 2017)

Si exacto eso, no encuentro nada que haga eso!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2017)

El relee de estado sólido de la imagen ¿ Que inconveniente tiene ?


----------



## fersev (Sep 14, 2017)

que estoy viendo que da una salida en alterna de entre 24~380 y yo lo unico que quiero es que cierre pero no de tension...ahora que lo dices no tengo claro si lo que indica 24~380 es lo que puede soportar/trabajar...

(gracias por contestar tan rápido)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 14, 2017)

Hola, Fogonazo acaba de explicar que el relé no entrega tensión en su salida.
Sólo menciona, el tipo y rango de tensión que puede manejar. Que aplicación quieres darle?


----------



## fersev (Sep 14, 2017)

Quiero usarlo para un timbre, cuando se pulse el interruptor del timbre activará el rele para cerrar un circuito que activa el timbre.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 14, 2017)

Por lo general, lo que activa al timbre es el mismo interruptor.
Así que no es necesaria ninguna otra cosa.


----------



## fersev (Sep 14, 2017)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Por lo general, lo que activa al timbre es el mismo interruptor.
> Así que no es necesaria ninguna otra cosa.



Bueno en este caso no es así.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 14, 2017)

Entonces explícanos por qué debe ser de otra forma.


----------



## fersev (Sep 14, 2017)

Lo he comentado más arriba:





El timbre esta alimentado por pilas y solo necesito que el rele se active y cierre el circuito para que funcione el timbre. Mi duda es, ¿hay algun rele de estado solido que no entregue tension en la salida?
No consigo encontrar ninguno.

Como no se mucho de electrónica, hay alguna otra opción que no sea un rele de bobina ya que el rele se escucha cada vez que se activa...

Por cierto gracias por responder!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 14, 2017)

Los relevadores de estado sólido no entregan voltaje, tienen uno o varios TRIACS que funcionan como interruptor.



​ Y no importa que tu timbre funcione con pilas, con un simple interruptor (Push Button) lo puedes activar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2017)

Esos relé no le sirven ya que al ser a triac , nunca apagarían 

Necesita algo así :

_Ver el archivo adjunto 9859_

En vez de la resistencia de 6k8 iría el timbre. En vez del BC557 iría BD140 . La tensión de alimentación puede ser tranquilamente de 12 V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2017)

Él necesita disparo con 220 V de un timbre a tensión continua alimentado a pilas

Existen SSR's comerciales con Mosfets para corriente contínua , pero mayormente también son para accionarlos con corriente contínua , y én necesita de entrada para corriente alterna 220V , así que aunque lo compre hecho , deberá acondicionar la señal de entrada.

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Sep 15, 2017)

Si, explicar el problema por completo estaría bien.

Si quieres activar un timbre de 12Vcc con un pulsador de 230Vca, entonces, o un relé mecánico o un optoacoplador "de alterna" y un Darlington en el transistor de salida.
Osea un PC814 una resistencia de 100k en la parte de 230 y un transistor adecuado a tu carga de corriente continua al otro lado.

Y si no es eso lo que buscas, será otra cosa. Si explicas lo que quieres hacer, mejor.

No existe un equivalente universal en electrónica a un contacto mecánico. Según como sea la carga, será un tiristor, triac, fet, igfet, bjt, igbt...
A ese elemento de potencia adecuado a tu carga, le pones un optoacoplador que lo gobierne y ya puedes conecta lo que sea con lo que sea, pero no vale para cualquier caso.


----------



## fersev (Sep 15, 2017)

Exactamente eso es lo que necesito. Me falta por saber que es lo del medio, se que con un rele normal podria solucionarlo, pero necesito que no sea mecanico, no quiero escuchar el "clack" del rele cada vez. Asi que me falta por saber que pieza del medio es la que necesito? alguna sugerencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## elgriego (Sep 15, 2017)

Sere curioso,,no estara hablando de un relay autoexcitado.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 15, 2017)

Hola, pregunto!; El pulsador del timbre se encuentra cableado a 220V?
Porque puedes cablear directamente al circuito de continua y evitas todo ésto.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 15, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Porque puedes cablear directamente al circuito de continua y evitas todo ésto.


Eso es lo más sensato y es lo que también le he recomendado.

Pero hasta el momento no se ha dado una explicación para el motivo de los 220 VCA.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 15, 2017)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Pero hasta el momento no se ha dado una explicación para el motivo de los 220 VCA.


Ganas de convertirse en asesino serial????


----------



## fersev (Sep 15, 2017)

El motivo es que el timbre no trabaja a 220V... pensé que era lógico jejeje

Otra opcion que hay es conectar un transformador pero estaria encendido todo el tiempo hasta que se use el timbre "gastando" sin tener que hacerlo...





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 159606



Gracias por este esquema


----------



## Scooter (Sep 16, 2017)

En realidad valdría una fuente de alimentación. Solo iría cuando pulses.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 16, 2017)

Lo que necesita es esto:






es un reed relay, consumen muy poco vienen en infinida de formas tamaños y tensiones de trabajo


----------



## Scooter (Sep 16, 2017)

Pero si al final tendrá que estar cambiando pilas... que la fuente marcha al pulsar y ya está.


----------



## zonosfera (Sep 16, 2017)

Asi es... timbre con fuente de 5V con transformador o con algun adaptador de energia de telefono celular en deshuso... pulsador de timbre cableado a 220V... cada vez que pulse el pulsador (valga la rebuznancia), cerrará el circuito, permitira el paso de 220v al adaptador, al energizarse, este actuara inmediatamente la parte de DC la que a su vez energizara el timbre, produciendo el efecto deseado...

Porsupuesto no debemos olvidar puentear los contactos del relay para que cuando se energize el circuito, suene el timbre inmediatemante...

Saludos...


----------



## pandacba (Sep 16, 2017)

Hay unos timbres que funcionan con una pila de 12V similar a los llaveros de alarma de coches, que solo actuan cuando se pulsan, son inalámbricos


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 16, 2017)

La solucion mas facil es la de la fuente de 230AC/5DC, como es un timbre el consumo es minimo y hasta con un circuito tanque podria funcionar


----------



## Scooter (Sep 17, 2017)

También se podría poner una fuente con condensador o incluso con resistencia, como el timbre se toca poco da lo mismo que tenga pérdidas o se caliente.


----------



## themetallord (Sep 19, 2017)

Cómo te dicen arriba.... Los 230Vac en el contacto normalmente abierto NO indican la tensión que entrega, evidentemente ya que no entrega ninguna. Es la máxima que puede soportar. En tu caso, puesto que alimentas a 5V y eso es lo máximo que soportaria....Podrías utilizarlo sin problemas. Igualmente puedes utilizar uno de estado sólido.... Prácticamente cualquier relé te sirve! Siempre que la bobina la excites a la tensión nominal que indique el relé.
Espero que te sirva.
Un saludo.


----------



## fersev (Sep 24, 2017)

Dejo por aquí como lo resolví. Simplemente conecte el cargador al pulsador, por lo que cada vez que se pulsa se enciende el transformador y envia una señal al timbre que se alimenta con pilas.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 24, 2017)

Hola, el timbre se alimenta con pilas, bien! Y porqué el cargador?


----------



## zonosfera (Sep 24, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, el timbre se alimenta con pilas, bien! *Y porqué el cargador*?



Para no usar pilas....

Saludos...


----------



## fersev (Sep 25, 2017)

Disculpadme, me equivoqué al escribir, quería decir; _Simplemente conecte el transformador al pulsador, por lo que cada vez que se pulsa se enciende el transformador y envia una señal al timbre que se alimenta con pilas._



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, el timbre se alimenta con pilas, bien! Y porqué el cargador?


Porque el transformador/cargador sirve para dar cerrar un circuito interno que tiene el timbre para que funcione. El circuito interno esta alimentado con pilas.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 25, 2017)

fersev dijo:


> Disculpadme, me equivoqué al escribir, quería decir; _Simplemente conecte el transformador al pulsador, por lo que cada vez que se pulsa se enciende el transformador y envia una señal al timbre que se alimenta con pilas._
> 
> 
> Porque el transformador/cargador sirve para dar cerrar un circuito interno que tiene el timbre para que funcione. El circuito interno esta alimentado con pilas.



Hola, entonces puedes cerrar el circuito interno del timbre directamente con el pulsador, y te ahorras el cargador.


----------



## zonosfera (Sep 25, 2017)

Pues con la indicacion que te di antes, te ahorrabas las pilas....

y todo funcionaria como pediste, timbre a 5VDC y pulsador a 220VCA

Saludos


----------



## fersev (Sep 25, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, entonces puedes cerrar el circuito interno del timbre directamente con el pulsador, y te ahorras el cargador.





zonosfera dijo:


> Pues con la indicacion que te di antes, te ahorrabas las pilas....
> 
> y todo funcionaria como pediste, timbre a 5VDC y pulsador a 220VCA
> 
> Saludos



No porque el pulsador esta conectado a 220VCA, y la señal del pulsador llega antes que el cargador entregue 5VDC.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 25, 2017)

A ver, me parece que estamos matando mosquitos con cañones. Tu dices que en el sistema hay una fuente (cargador por un lado) y por otro hay pilas que alimentan un circuito. Entonces, lo ideal sería, alimentar todo con pilas o bien mediante la fuente. Dices que el pulsador está conectado a 220v. Bien, puedes quitarlo de esa tensión y conectarlo al circuito de pilas. O dejas el pulsador cómo está, quitas las pilas, y que el cargador alimente el circuito.


----------



## fersev (Sep 26, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> A ver, me parece que estamos matando mosquitos con cañones. Tu dices que en el sistema hay una fuente (cargador por un lado) y por otro hay pilas que alimentan un circuito. Entonces, lo ideal sería, alimentar todo con pilas o bien mediante la fuente. Dices que el pulsador está conectado a 220v. Bien, puedes quitarlo de esa tensión y conectarlo al circuito de pilas. O dejas el pulsador cómo está, quitas las pilas, y que el cargador alimente el circuito.


Es un coñazo quitar el pulsador de 220v tendría qie modificar la instalación y es muy tedioso. Por otro lado no quiero que el cargador este gastando 24h


----------



## Scooter (Sep 26, 2017)

Para ese uso lo mejor es hacer el pack alimentadortimbre. Así cuando te canses de ese timbre pones otro de 230V de nuevo y se acabó.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 26, 2017)

fersev dijo:


> Es un coñazo quitar el pulsador de 220v tendría qie modificar la instalación y es muy tedioso. Por otro lado no quiero que el cargador este gastando 24h



Hola, sobre modificar la instalación, lo entiendo, pero que el cargador esté gastando 24Hs. estás en un error, pues dicho cargador sólo funciona cuando pulsas el interruptor, entonces la tensión continua de salida del mismo, alimenta al timbre, y NO requieres de las pilas.


----------



## zonosfera (Sep 26, 2017)

fersev dijo:


> Es un coñazo quitar el pulsador de 220v tendría qie modificar la instalación y es muy tedioso. Por otro lado no quiero que el cargador este gastando 24h


por lo que se ve... no entendiste de que se trata el circuito que te envie.... deberias revisarlo mas a fondo...

una lastima... todos apuntan a lo mismo...

Saludos...


----------



## fersev (Sep 26, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, sobre modificar la instalación, lo entiendo, pero que el cargador esté gastando 24Hs. estás en un error, pues dicho cargador sólo funciona cuando pulsas el interruptor, entonces la tensión continua de salida del mismo, alimenta al timbre, y NO requieres de las pilas.





zonosfera dijo:


> por lo que se ve... no entendiste de que se trata el circuito que te envie.... deberias revisarlo mas a fondo...
> 
> una lastima... todos apuntan a lo mismo...
> 
> Saludos...



No funciona, suena una melodia y se corta cuando se suelta pulsador!!!

Gracias por los consejos.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 26, 2017)

Pues claro.
¿Que esperabas?
Si cortas la alimentación se corta el sonido. Como los demás timbres.


Bueno, pues ya sabes la solución; la complicada.


----------



## zonosfera (Sep 26, 2017)

fersev dijo:


> No funciona, suena una melodia y se corta cuando se suelta pulsador!!!


Ahhhhh... empieza por alli.... es un timbre musical.... puedes ponerle un temporizador con salida a través de un optotriac para que controle un triac a través de su gate ajustado al tiempo que dura la melodía...(jajajaj... Parece trabalenguas o chisme de vecina)


FUNCIONAMIENTO...

Al presionar el pulsador de timbre, este activará la compuerta del triac, permitiendo el paso de energía al adaptador de celular, haciendo que suene el timbre, ajustado por tiempo a lo que dure la melodía, este temporizador gobernará un optotriac...

Cuando se deje de presionar el pulsador, el triac quedara activo a través del optotriac, al terminar el tiempo ajustado, se cortara la señal en el led intertno del optotriac y se desactivara el triac, des energizando todo el circuito, esperando el circuito sin energía hasta que "alguien" presione de nuevo el pulsador de timbre y se repita el ciclo...

como se dijo ya en otras oportunidades...

*Las respuestan seran tan ambiguas como las preguntas.... *

*si se quiere solucionar algo... se debe exponer el problema completo...*


Al final, tanta cosa para evitar oir un leve CLICK de activación del relé, que seguro ni escucharas ya que dudo estés en la habitacion cuando suene el timbre....

saludos...


----------



## fersev (Sep 26, 2017)

Gracias por las respuestas!!!

Ya lo solucioné, use pilas para alimentar el timbre y el transformador para enviar la señal cuando se acciona el pulsador. Todo perfecto. Según lo que he visto la pilas duran hasta tres años así que... aun me queda jejeje



zonosfera dijo:


> *Las respuestan seran tan ambiguas como las preguntas.... *
> 
> *si se quiere solucionar algo... se debe exponer el problema completo...*



*Llevas toda la razón.* No explique el problema correctamente, no pense que existiese el problema hasta casi cuando lo monté. Así que agradezco mucho más a todos los que habéis contestado o entretenido con esto


----------



## Scooter (Sep 26, 2017)

Bueno, miralo por el lado bueno; has aprendido varias posibles soluciones y has encontrado pegas que no esperabas. Al final has aprendido mas.


----------



## fersev (Sep 27, 2017)

Totalmente de acuerdo!!!


----------

